# Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge



## sirwuffi (10. September 2011)

*Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Das Problem ist laut der Quelle, dass Boards mit Intel Chipsatz der 6er Serie, die mit UEFI  laufen (also kein BIOS mehr haben), nicht durch ein einfaches Update mit  Ivy Bridge kompatibel gemacht werden können, sondern nur durch eine  komplette Neubespielung des UEFI und das kann der Endverbraucher wohl  nicht selber durchführen. Die Boards müssten also eingeschickt werden,  falls es überhaupt funktioniert. Dabei bezieht sich die Quelle zunächst nur auf Boards direkt von Intel, schließt aber nicht aus, dass auch Boards anderer Hersteller betroffen sind.

Quelle: The upgrade path to Ivy Bridge might be blocked by changes to UEFI by VR-Zone.com


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Ich war ja schon immer der Meinung: im Zweifel beim BIOS bleiben...

Ich habe aber auch bisher nicht gewusst, dass es so schwer ist, ein UEFI neu zu bespielen


----------



## GTA 3 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

OMG... Und schon wieder ein neuer Sockel...


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Wieso neuer Sockel?
Betroffen scheinen nur die reinen UEFI-Boards sein,...


----------



## -Chefkoch- (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Falls das stimmt bin ich froh ein Gigabyteboard zu haben


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Falls das stimmt bin ich froh ein Gigabyteboard zu haben



/sign

me2  

hätte keine Lust mein MoBo einzuschicken, damit nen UEFI-Update gemacht werden kann,
weil das ja anscheinend so schwer ist?


----------



## Krabbat (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

also irgendwie schon ne verarsche
Aber so schlimm ist das jetzt auch wieder nicht, denn die aktuellen sandy bridges sind ja wohl schnell genug und werden wohl noch die nächsten jahre für spiele locker reichen (denn son i5 2500k @4ghz packt wohl noch länger alles)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Son Quatsch , solange da nix von Intel kommt ist es nur ein Gerücht... ausserdem kommt Ivy erst in 6 monaten , wer einen 2500k oder 2600k hat braucht eh nicht auf ivy wechseln... Ivy´s Hauptaugenmerk ist die IGP, im CPU bereich ändert sich nicht viel, demnach ist es irrelevant ob Ivy zu P67 & Z68 Board kompatibel ist.
Aber für AMD Fanboys ist dieser Thread ja wieder gut, um sich von der Inkompetenz AMDs abzulenken (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy)




GTA 3 schrieb:


> OMG... Und schon wieder ein neuer Sockel...


Zu den Sockel Müll ... eine gute CPU(Intel) hat man 3-5 Jahre, dann neue CPU und neues Board (kein Problem)  billiger und Besser als 2-3 CPUs + 1 Board von AMD

1. Board + Q9xxx ... 5jahre später, 2. Board + 2600k

1. Board + Ph1 ... 2jahre später, Ph2 x4 ... 4jahre später, Ph2x6 ... 5-6jahre später Bulldozer (ups waren ja schon 4 CPUs)


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> ... (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy)
> 
> Zu den Sockel Müll ... eine gute CPU(Intel) hat man 3-5 Jahre, dann neue CPU und neues Board (kein Problem)  billiger und Besser als 2-3 CPUs + 1 Board von AMD



ja, das Stimmt schon, mein Q9550 hat mich auch gute 3 jahre begleitet.

Brüller: ... (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy) 

Aber letztlich hast du Recht, erstmal abwarten...!


----------



## Hideout (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Sorry aber mit diesen "möglicherweise"-News kann ich nichts anfangen. Hauptsache alles verrückt machen..


----------



## IronAngel (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

das halte ich nun wirklich für ein Gerücht das AMD Cpus nicht auch 3-5 Jahre locker halten können. Meinen Athlon XP 3400 hatte ich auch 5 Jahre & meinen phenom 2 nun auch schon mittlerweile 1,5 Jahre und atm sehe ich keinen Grund eine andere Cpu zu nehmen. Das wird sich die nächsten 2 Jahre sicher auch nicht ändern. Ich hatte damals die auswahl zwischen i5 & den Phenom 2, ich hab den phenom 2 genommen weil das Preisleitungs verhältniss deutlich besser war.

Atm würde ich aber auch zu einen sandy brigde greifen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



IronAngel schrieb:


> das halte ich nun wirklich für ein Gerücht das AMD Cpus nicht auch 3-5 Jahre locker halten können. Meinen Athlon XP 3400 hatte ich auch 5 Jahre & meinen phenom 2 nun auch schon mittlerweile 1,5 Jahre und atm sehe ich keinen Grund eine andere Cpu zu nehmen. Das wird sich die nächsten 2 Jahre sicher auch nicht ändern. Ich hatte damals die auswahl zwischen i5 & den Phenom 2, ich hab den phenom 2 genommen weil das Preisleitungs verhältniss deutlich besser war.
> 
> Atm würde ich aber auch zu einen sandy brigde greifen.



Für manche reicht auch ein P4 , das war aber nicht der Sinn des Efektes den ich meinte ... aber weg vom OT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Vielleicht sollte einfach abwarten was sich aus der Geschichte entwickelt. Mir soll es vorläufig eh egal sein, da ich bestimmt nicht so schnell auf die neue CPU wechsel und auf das verspielte Bios auch noch verzichtet habe


----------



## Sturmtank (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Ich meine wer jetzt eine SB CPU hat, wird kaum nächstes Jahr auf IB umsteigen, jedoch kann ich mir es nur schwer  vorstellen, dass es so kompliziert sein kann uefi upzudaten.


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Könnte man nicht bei Boards die ein gesockeltes UEFI haben, zu Asus oder anderen Firmen einschicken lassen, wo die das dann neu bespielen?? So muss man ja immerhin das Board nicht einschicken...


----------



## Lan_Party (10. September 2011)

Wenn (!) es wirklich so sein wird gibt es wirklich Grund zur sorge!!! Wenn jeder sein Board einschicken würde, würde es ewigkeiten dauern bis man es wieder bekommt! Ich meine für Hunderttausend Board braucht es schon seine Zeit!


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Eben, die UEFI Chips sind gesockelt, die kann der Heimanwender auch selbst tauschen. AsRock zB verschickt die Chips wenn das Board hängt damit man vor Ort das UEFI austauschen kann.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Mutmaßungen, Spekulationen und Vermutungen...solange nix offizielles anklingt, kann der Ball ruhig weiter flach gehalten werden...


----------



## da_exe (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> ..., das war aber nicht der Sinn des Efektes den ich meinte ... aber weg vom OT



Stimmt, du wolltest nur wieder Stunk machen 

btt.
Dabei is UEFI doch als das Wunderbios angespriesen worden was nur Vorteile bringt. Schlecht für die Leute die wechseln wollen und der chip ist fest verlötet. Aber bis zum release wird sich sicher ne Lösung finden, ich glaub das Intel sich die Sache ungern ans Bein binden wollen würde.


----------



## Blutengel (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber für AMD Fanboys ist dieser Thread ja wieder gut, um sich von der Inkompetenz AMDs abzulenken (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy)
> 
> Zu den Sockel Müll ... eine gute CPU(Intel) hat man 3-5 Jahre, dann neue CPU und neues Board (kein Problem)  billiger und Besser als 2-3 CPUs + 1 Board von AMD




Ich hab das Gefühl das der ein oder andere hier n Problem mit dem Selbstwertgefühl hat! Ständige Seitenhiebe auf das Gegenlager, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, hauptsache ausgekeult mit den Hinterhufen.

Und das Gewäsche von den ständigen Wechseln ist doch auch nur dazu gut die Meinungen noch weiter zu spalten. Mein Athlon X2 hielt auch 3 1/2 Jahre und wurde erst vor 8 Tagen ersetzt.


Aber nun zurück zum Topic. Sockelbindungen waren schon immer da und wird es auch immer geben. Seit ich mich mit PCs befasse sind es 5 o. 6 die ich "durchgemacht" habe. Was ich viel heftiger finde ist die Geschichte mit dem Ändern des UEFI. Wenn man da kein Update machen kann finde ich das bescheiden.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



-Chefkoch- schrieb:


> Falls das stimmt bin ich froh ein Gigabyteboard zu haben


 
me²
ist es nicht wundervoll? Noch ein hässliches, altmodisches BIOS zu haben?


----------



## stoepsel (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Mir ist so, als wüsste mein Gehirn diese Tatsache schon länger...komisch! Überschrift gelesen und gleich gedacht-hmmm weisste doch schon,is doch nix Neues...
Ausserdem, was will jemand,der nen SB hat in gut 6 Monaten schon wieder mit nem IVY-B ....wozu??? Dieser Jemand hätte wahrscheinlich eher schon ein älteres 1366er Sys und dieses kann man auch noch aufrüsten, wenn man unbedingt Geld ausgeben muss!


----------



## TankCommander (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Mich würde eher interessieren ob eine Sandy-Cpu auf ein IVY Board funzt...


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



TankCommander schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren ob eine Sandy-Cpu auf ein IVY Board funzt...


 
Das wäre tatsächlich interessant,...


----------



## tomas2 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Naja mein Board hat zwei BIOS. Damit sollte es evtl. doch möglich sein laut Artikel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



> Zu den Sockel Müll ... eine gute CPU(Intel) hat man 3-5 Jahre, dann neue CPU und neues Board (kein Problem) billiger und Besser als 2-3 CPUs + 1 Board von AMD
> 
> 1. Board + Q9xxx ... 5jahre später, 2. Board + 2600k
> 
> 1. Board + Ph1 ... 2jahre später, Ph2 x4 ... 4jahre später, Ph2x6 ... 5-6jahre später Bulldozer (ups waren ja schon 4 CPUs)


 
Das ist irgendwie großer Quatsch, und selbst wenn wäre man mit 2 AMD CPUs durchs Loch gekommen ohne Boardwechsel und könnte auch eine geraume Zeit noch damit zocken


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie großer Quatsch, und selbst wenn wäre man mit 2 AMD CPUs durchs Loch gekommen ohne Boardwechsel und könnte auch eine geraume Zeit noch damit zocken





Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl das der ein oder andere hier  n Problem mit dem Selbstwertgefühl hat! Ständige Seitenhiebe auf das  Gegenlager, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht, hauptsache ausgekeult mit den  Hinterhufen.
> Und das Gewäsche von den ständigen Wechseln ist doch  auch nur dazu gut die Meinungen noch weiter zu spalten. Mein Athlon X2  hielt auch 3 1/2 Jahre und wurde erst vor 8 Tagen ersetzt.



Ihr scheint es nicht verstanden zu haben , nochmal zum "Mitdenken" (ausgangspunkt ist wieder ein Sockelmiesmacher vom AMD Lager)

Intel Q9xxx + Board = mehr Leistung als AMD Ph1 + Board

Dann AMD Ph2 = selbe Leistung wie Q9xxx 

Dann AMDler und der Intler rüsten neu auf ... der Intler hat 2 CPUs + 2 Boards und der AMDler 3 CPUs + 1 Board ... das ist also Gehopst wie gesprungen (nur das der Intler anfangst die grössere Leistung hat, was er aber auch drauf bezahlt) 
Wie und ob überhaupt einer Aufrüstet ist mir Rille und ist auch nicht die Aussage, sondern wer am Ball bleiben will muss bei Intel 2 Boards Kaufen, in der selben Zeit muss der AMDler 2 CPUs kaufen und dieser Efekt hebt diesen ganzen ("bei Intel muß man öfter den Sockel wechseln") mißt auf .



GTA 3 schrieb:


> OMG... Und schon wieder ein neuer Sockel...


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Son Quatsch , solange da nix von Intel kommt ist es nur ein Gerücht... ausserdem kommt Ivy erst in 6 monaten , wer einen 2500k oder 2600k hat braucht eh nicht auf ivy wechseln... Ivy´s Hauptaugenmerk ist die IGP, im CPU bereich ändert sich nicht viel, demnach ist es irrelevant ob Ivy zu P67 & Z68 Board kompatibel ist.
> Aber für AMD Fanboys ist dieser Thread ja wieder gut, um sich von der Inkompetenz AMDs abzulenken (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deine Logik stimmt irgendwie nicht ganz. Wenn der AMD-User jede Generation wechseln muss, dann muss das der Intel-User ja im Umkehrschluss auch, sonst wäre der Vergleich ja unfair. Der Umstieg von eienen Phenom II X4 auf einen Phenom II X6 ist ja mal absoluter Schwachsinn. Wer zuvor schon vom Phenom I auf den IIer umgestiegen ist, der wird sich grad noch einen hexa holen...  Der Vergleich ist somit etwas ins Blaue verschoben, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf... denn wenn der Intel-Nutzer bis 2011 mit seinem Core 2 Quad auskommt, dann kommt der AMD-Nutzer auch bis 2011 mit seinem Deneb oder bis 2010 mit seinem Agena, wenn nicht sogar bis 2011 mit seinem Agena aus.
Und deshalb ist auch dein Versuch, aus AMDs Sockelkompatibilität einen Nachteil herauszudrehen irgendwie auch ein bisschen verschoben. Denn wenn der Intel-User genauso oft wechseln müsste (/würde) wie der AMD-User, dann müsste er 
-2008 einen Core2Quad +  Board + DDR2-RAM
-2009 einen Core i7 + 1366-Board + DDR3-RAM
ODER
-2010 einen Core i5/i7 + 1156-Board + DDR3-RAM
-2011 einen Core i5/i7 + 1155-Board
kaufen. Der AMD-User hingegen müsste
-2008 einen Agena + AM2+-Board + DDR2-RAM
-2009 einen Deneb
UND/ODER
-2010 einen Thuban
-2011 einen Bulldozer + AM3+-Board + DDR3-RAM
kaufen.
So macht die Sache nämlich langsam Sinn.
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "Intel CPUs halten länger".
In den letzten Jahren war die Leistung der AMD-CPUs (bis auf den Agena) immer mit den Intel-CPUs vergleichbar.

okay, ich muss zugeben, ich sympathisiere eher mit AMD; aber es regt mich ehrlich egsagt schon auf, dass mein erst gekaufter Sandy Bridge nächstes Jahr wieder zum alten Eisen gehört. Bei AMD wäre das nicht so, glaube ich.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

@cPT_cAPSLOCK Bullshitt, denn man kann bei AMD sich das mit den DDR2 oder DDR3 aussuchen. 
Mein MSI K9A2 CF(Release Nov 2007) hat PI 8450,AII 630 und PII 955 durch.



> Der AMD-User hingegen müsste


 *gar nicht*


> -2008 einen Agena + AM2+-Board + DDR2-RAM


AM2+ kam 19. November 2007 raus


> -2009 einen Deneb
> UND/ODER
> -2010 einen Thuban
> kaufen.


erst ab  


> -2011 einen Bulldozer + AM3+-Board + DDR3-RAM


muss er es kaufen.
Daher hat AMD in Sachen Kompatibilität die Nase vorn. Mein MSI K9A2 CF kann vom Athlon 4200+ bis Phenom II 1090T aufnehmen.


----------



## veteran (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Ich finde diese ganze Sockelorgie auch behämmert
Die sandy bridge CPU sehr gut keine Frage , aber ich bleibe auch erstmal bei meinen 1366er Sockel mit UD7 MB von Gigabyte.
Das hat vor gut einen Jahr noch teuer Geld gekostet und ich sehe nicht ein das jetzt zu tauschen wegen ein bißchen mehr Performance!
Ich warte noch ein bißchen auf einen günstigen sechskerner 980x oder so für 300 Euro, den rüste ich noch mal nach und damit bin ich dann erstmal glücklich!


----------



## Blutengel (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



veteran schrieb:


> Ich finde diese ganze Sockelorgie auch behämmert


 

Die Verkaufsstrategie hinter dem Ganzen ist jedenfalls genial,..... und es gibt ja echt genug Leute die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer , auf diesen Abzockzug aufspringen


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (10. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @cPT_cAPSLOCK Bullshitt, denn man kann bei AMD sich das mit den DDR2 oder DDR3 aussuchen.
> Mein MSI K9A2 CF(Release Nov 2007) hat PI 8450,AII 630 und PII 955 durch.
> 
> *gar nicht*
> ...



Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht.
Meine Theorie war, dass User X sich im Jahr 2008 einen PC kauft und dann regelmäßig updatet - eben von 2008 bis 2011.
Der Sockel 775 kam auch um Jahr 2004, aber wir beginnen hier vom Jahr 2008 an. Da kauft der Intel-User Board und CPU und der AMD-User genauso. Ob der AM2+ schon 2007 auf den Markt kam, ist doch dann erstmal komplett schnuppe?
Und den Rest mit der Kompatibilität hab ich doch genau so dargestellt?
 Erklär mir mal deinen Einwand, ich versteh ihn nicht^^


----------



## merkurmb (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

meine 939 System (64 3200+)hat 4oder 5 gehalt/gereicht 
einer holt jedes Jahr neues System der andere alle paar Jahre und da ist scheiß-egal AMD oder Intel 


zum Thema 
* Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge 				*

neue sind wohl kompatibel
ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 Professional Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Z3Rlot (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

wenns so sein sollte wir werden auch das überstehen 
und trotzdem wenn sich ein prozzi da total abhebt von meinen werde ich zuschlagen.
so isses doch immer.wenn nich behält man sein baby


----------



## Gamiac (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Das belastet mich überhaupt nicht da zu einem neuen Prozessor sowieso immer ein neues Board gehört .
Und da mein PC hauptsächlich zum zocken ist werde ich wohl mit meinem 2500K @ 4Ghz ivy , Bulldozer und noch einiges mehr locker überspringen können .
Ausserdem sieht es so aus als wäre World of Tanks und mal sehen was mit Battleships und Warplanes wird das einzige Spiel mit dem ich mich noch beschäftige und ob dafür mein PC überhaupt nochmal irgendwann zu langsam ist bleibt abzuwarten .
Einzig die Grafikkarte werde ich wohl mal irgendwann austauschen und gegen eine ersetzen die leiser ist , schneller ist und dabei noch weniger Strom zieht .
Würde da so an eine GTX 7600 mit 2Gb ram denken wenn es die mal geben sollte .


----------



## OctoCore (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Hm... 7600 GT gabs schon - und ist schon wieder weg.


----------



## plusminus (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Son Quatsch , solange da nix von Intel kommt ist es nur ein Gerücht... ausserdem kommt Ivy erst in 6 monaten , wer einen 2500k oder 2600k hat braucht eh nicht auf ivy wechseln... Ivy´s Hauptaugenmerk ist die IGP, im CPU bereich ändert sich nicht viel, demnach ist es irrelevant ob Ivy zu P67 & Z68 Board kompatibel ist.
> Aber für AMD Fanboys ist dieser Thread ja wieder gut, um sich von der Inkompetenz AMDs abzulenken (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy)
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das Zeigt nur das du nicht rechnen kannst Ein gutes AMD AM2+ Board kostete 80-90,-eur darauf laufen Athlon X2,PH1 X4,PH2 X4, PH2 X6 man brauchte nur die CPU. Aber wenn,s nach dir geht ist ja ein Q6600-Q9590 genau so schnell wie ein Phenom 955 X4- PH X6 noch lächerlicher kannst du dich echt nicht machen


----------



## Cuddleman (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Son Quatsch , solange da nix von Intel kommt ist es nur ein Gerücht... ausserdem kommt Ivy erst in 6 monaten , wer einen 2500k oder 2600k hat braucht eh nicht auf ivy wechseln... Ivy´s Hauptaugenmerk ist die IGP, im CPU bereich ändert sich nicht viel, demnach ist es irrelevant ob Ivy zu P67 & Z68 Board kompatibel ist.
> Aber für AMD Fanboys ist dieser Thread ja wieder gut, um sich von der Inkompetenz AMDs abzulenken (vieleicht kommt ja Zambezi zusammen mit Ivy)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich benutze auch AMD-CPU's und das seit geraumer Zeit! 

Für bestimmte Aufgaben werkelt noch ein Barton 3000 (Sockel 462)in einen meiner PC's mit einer X850. für bisherige Videowiedergabe völlig ausreichend!
Für die Kleinen gibts, ausreichend um Erfahrungen zu sammeln am PC, einen KIII-450 (1998) mit damaligen erhältlichen Spielen/Programmen, aber unter Windows XP und für die schulische Vorbereitung wird der auch gerne genutzt.

Weitehin läuft ein FX 60 (Sockel 939) seit 2007 bei mir für höherwertige Aufgaben ( Projektierug/Analyse/CAD) und das im fast 24h Dauerbetrieb in der Woche. Hier war einzig ein MB-Wechsel nötig, da ASUS auch Fehler macht!

AM2+ Sockel sind bei mir aktuell gleich mehrfach in Benutzung, wobei ich hier auf den PhenomII X4 965BE setze, der in verschiedenen Konfigurationen mit PC-Hardware, seine Dienste leistet. Selbst in meinem mobilen Schlepptop werkelt einer drin.

Eine AM3-Konfiguration mit 1090T und 5970 hat mein Junge übernommen, nachdem er vom Notebook als Spiele-PC abgeschwört hat! Damit auch seine Spielleidenschaft nicht zu arg eingeschränkt wird, hab ich ihm das gern überlassen!

Da bei mir keine Übertaktungen vorgenommen werden und auf vernünftige Kühlung geachtet wird, leben die Komponenten in der Regel auch mindestens solange, wie dafür konzipiert! (auch als Billigkram abgestempelte Hardware, tut schon fast ein Jahrzehnt lang seinen Dienst)

Das AMD-User öfter den Wechsel von MB+CPU machen, ist wohl eher nicht der Leistung geschuldet, sondern der Preispolitik von AMD. Es erlaubt den kleinen Geldbeutel, sich neuen Innovationen/Veränderungen früher anzupassen und verkaufen lassen sich AMD-CPU+MB auch ganz gut.

Ich wäre eher dafür, lange auf Neuerungen zu warten, um den Herstellern mehr Zeit zum gründlichen Austesten zu geben, damit solche Pannen wie z.B.der Phenom-Bug, oder das Chipsatz-Problem bei Intel, gar nicht erst bei Auslieferung vorhanden sind!
Das ähnelt doch stark an die vielen Rückrufaktionen der Autohersteller, die mit geleichsetzbaren Problemen den Endkunden belasten, wobei der als Versuchskaninchen/Autotester herhalten muß. Das ist nicht der richtige Weg!!!

Versuch vorurteillos die Miseren zu betrachten und zoll den Herstellern Respekt für ihre Leistungen, egal ob Riese oder Zwerg!

Denn jeder hat seinen Teil zur Weiterentwicklung beigetragen und das mehr, oder weniger Erfolgreich, das oft auch mit Hilfe eingekaufter, oder übernommener Firmen und Patente.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Naja langsam sollte es reichen.

Ich würde mir trotzdem vorerst keinen Kopf machen wegen einer möglichen Inkompatiblität, die Zeit wird es zeigen ob es begründete Zweifel gibt


----------



## Cuddleman (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



axxo schrieb:


> Eben, die UEFI Chips sind gesockelt, die kann der Heimanwender auch selbst tauschen. AsRock zB verschickt die Chips wenn das Board hängt damit man vor Ort das UEFI austauschen kann.



Somit zeigt sich, das Altbewährtes von Zeit zu Zeit sich wiederholt.

Gesockelte Bios-Chips gab es, bevor man die Bios-Chip fest verlötet hat!


----------



## DiabloJulian (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Uefi < bios!


----------



## Keygen (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

*guck böse zu meinem ASRock* -.-


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Gut dass ich bisher nur ein UEFI Board habe und dort sowieso nicht so schnell aufgerüstet wird.

Irgendwie hätte ich mir es auch denken können. Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn sie jeder ein veraltetes H/P/Z6x Board für <50€ kauft?  Ich hatte bei der News auch irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich nichts neues gelesen habe


----------



## Kötermän (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Naja, bei der entwicklung der Board im Moment, muss man sich eh dauernd ein neues Board kaufen, denn sonst verbraucht man zu viel Strom.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



plusminus schrieb:


> Das Zeigt nur das du nicht rechnen kannst Ein gutes AMD AM2+ Board kostete 80-90,-eur darauf laufen Athlon X2,PH1 X4,PH2 X4, PH2 X6 man brauchte nur die CPU. Aber wenn,s nach dir geht ist ja ein Q6600-Q9590 genau so schnell wie ein Phenom 955 X4- PH X6 noch lächerlicher kannst du dich echt nicht machen



Lol ... da steht Q9xxx du lächerlichkeit in Person  außerdem gibt es viele, die sich erst den Ph1 dann den Ph2 gekauft haben und dann auf Bulldozer aufrüsten wollen du HELD
(und nochmal für die Umnachteten).

Intel --> 2 Cpu´s und 2 Boards
AMD --> 3 Cpu´s und 1 Board  und wo ist jetzt ein Vorteil zu erkennen ?? ---> nirgendwo !!

@Top

Die einzigen denen der Umstand interessieren dürfte, sind die Benutzer der IGP(die auf die bessere des Ivy warten) und AMD Fanboys ... alle die ein SB zum Renderen und oder Zocken haben, dürfte dies wenig interessieren.


----------



## IronAngel (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

kommen wir mal zurück zum Topic, das wäre echt Schwach wenn ein Wechsel der Cpu nur an der UEFI Version hängen würde. Ist zwar nur ein Gerücht, aber es könnte gut sein das nicht nur Intel User davon betroffen sind.... Ich mein UEFI AMD Boards gibs ja sicher auch. Von Daher haben wir irgendwo alle das selbe Problem.


----------



## Blutengel (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> du lächerlichkeit in Person
> (und nochmal für die Umnachteten).


 
Macht es spaß andere Leute zu beleidigen, oder ist Dein Benehmen so weit unten angesiedelt das Du nicht in normalem menschlichen Umgangston und sachlich schreiben kannst?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Macht es spaß andere Leute zu beleidigen, oder ist Dein Benehmen so weit unten angesiedelt das Du nicht in normalem menschlichen Umgangston und sachlich schreiben kannst?



Ach so , er darf mich Lächerlich nennen aber ich ihn nicht ? Willkommen im Terror Land oder was


----------



## Blutengel (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Wer Gleiches mit Gleichem vergilt!

Außerdem,... es ist ein Unterschied ob Dich jemand bezichtigt das Du Dich lächerlich machst, oder ob man jemanden als "Lächerlichkeit in Person" oder "die Umnachteten" betitelt! Deine beiden Aussagen sind nämlich eine personenbezogene Ansprache und keine Aussage zu einer Person, so wie es von plusminus getan wurde.

Also das Ganze einfach:

plusminus tätigte eine Aussage
Du hast persönlich beleidigt


----------



## Jan565 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Intel hat nie gesagt das Sandy Bridge Boards mit Ivy Bridge CPU´s laufen, sondern nur das es der gleiche Sockel ist. Also ich habe es mir noch Anfang an nicht vorstellen können das Intel mal an den Kunden Denkt das er mal etwas sparen kann.


----------



## da_exe (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Lol ... da steht Q9xxx du lächerlichkeit in Person  außerdem gibt es viele, die sich erst den Ph1 dann den Ph2 gekauft haben und dann auf Bulldozer aufrüsten wollen du HELD
> (und nochmal für die Umnachteten).
> 
> Intel --> 2 Cpu´s und 2 Boards
> ...



Mal davon abgesehen, das dein Benehmen totaler bullshit is, sind deine Vergleich nur auf Krawall gebürstet. 
Siehs einfach ein ds es womöglich! Probleme mit Intel Boards und ner neuen Cpu geben kann. Was hat AMD damit zu tun ? Ich fühl mich irgendwie immer angegriffen, wenn du jedesmal AMD User als was auch immer darstellen willst, es nervt..
(sry4OT, aber geht doch langsam nich mehr klar, in jedem Thread das gleiche...)


----------



## Anxifer (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Intel hat nie gesagt das Sandy Bridge Boards mit Ivy Bridge CPU´s laufen, sondern nur das es der gleiche Sockel ist. Also ich habe es mir noch Anfang an nicht vorstellen können das Intel mal an den Kunden Denkt das er mal etwas sparen kann.


 
Bestätigt:

Hier steht dass es an sich eine Kompabilität jedoch mit gewissen Einschränkungen gibt. Wäre natürlich nicht so angenehm für Leute die auf Ivy Bridge wechseln möchten - wobei der Wechsel von SB auf IB nur für bestimmte Benutzer Sinn machen wird


----------



## belle (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*



da_exe schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, das dein Benehmen totaler bullshit is, sind deine Vergleich nur auf Krawall gebürstet.
> Siehs einfach ein ds es womöglich! Probleme mit Intel Boards und ner neuen Cpu geben kann. Was hat AMD damit zu tun ? Ich fühl mich irgendwie immer angegriffen, wenn du jedesmal AMD User als was auch immer darstellen willst, es nervt..
> (sry4OT, aber geht doch langsam nich mehr klar, in jedem Thread das gleiche...)



Genau, recht hast du. Außerdem hatte ich mein M3A32MVP Board von 2007 bis 2010 mit 3 verschiedenen CPUs betreiben können. Das waren ein X4 920 C2 AM2+, später der X4 955 C3 AM3 und am Ende wäre auch ein X6 möglich gewesen. Das ist doch auch was wert...   Versucht doch mal einen i5-760 auf einem LGA-1155 Board oder anders herum.  Beide Hersteller haben und hatten so ihre Eigenheiten, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht streiten. 

@ Topic
Ich hätte wissen müssen, dass sowas bei Intel nicht möglich sein wird, aber wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Bei mir würde der Umstieg zwar auch nicht viel bringen und ich bin mit der Leistung mehr als zufrieden, aber ich hatte damals extra ein Asus wegen dem ausgereiften EFI genommen und nun das...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Da mein S. 775 bis vor kurzem gehalten hat, werde ich auch verschmerzen können das der IVY ev. nicht läuft. Der 2600k sollte auch so wieder für Jahre reichen


----------



## Skysnake (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Leuts, seit doch friedlich und schlagt euch nicht die Köpfe ein... Es sind nur CPUs 

Ob die Sache stimmt oder nicht, wird sich wohl erst mit IB zeigen, und eventuell von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sein. GB setzt ja z.B. noch auf BIOS, und die anderen (alle?) auf UEFI. Vielleicht freuen sich die GB-Besitzer ja auch zu früh und IB brauch zwingend ein UEFI. Das kann heute keiner gewiss sagen.

Bei AMD hieß es ja auch lang, BD geht auf AM3, dann es geht nicht, und jetzt geht es eventuell in einigen Fällen. Bei Intel könnte genau das Selbe passieren. Die Zeit wird es zeigen.


----------



## Krautmaster (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

es soll doch lediglich Intel Boards betreffen. 

Jeder der halbwegs nachgedacht hat wird erkennen, dass bereits heute IB Samples auf MSI Boards (Mit UEFI) getestet wurden... die News ist also totaler Schmarrn.


----------



## HGHarti (12. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Finde ich ja mal wieder lustig wie sich einige hier schon wieder die Köpfe einschlagen.
HAtte bis vor 2 Wochen auch noch ein AMD System und bin nun auf Intel umgestiegen.
Bin aber weder FAn von AMD oder Intel.
Bei mir entscheidet bei sowas der Geldbeutel,damit will ich sagen wo bekomme ich mehr für mein Geld.
Früher war das fast immer AMD heite hat halt Intel die Nase vorn.
Bei Grafikarten ist es genau umgekehrt hatte früher nur NVidia Karten,heute lieber die von AMD.
Die haben in der Mittelklasse echt super Karten wie ich finde.

Also vertragt euch


----------



## FHen1979 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Es wird in der Regel...wie immer vorher auch...nicht nur vom (UEFI) Bios, sondern auch von der Boardrevision abhängen...sage nur Intel Pentium 3 "Coppermine" und einige Boards mit Intel BX440 Chipsatz...(die älteren von uns wissen, was ich meine).

AsRock weißt bei seinen Boards mit dem Anhängsel "Gen3" auf die Unterstützung des schon vorhandenen PCI-e 3.0 nur in Verbindung mit einer Ivy Bridge hin...von daher sollte es da gehen...aber auch nur unter Vorbehalt.


----------



## Someguy123 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge Boards möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mt Ivy Bridge*

Halte eh nichts von halbseitenen Lösungen. Wer unbedingt Ivy braucht, holt sich auch nen neues Board wenns sein muss, denn wenn Ivy rauskommt, wird Sandy 100% noch nichts in die Knie zwingen.

Ich warte auf Haswell, Ivy wird eh nur ein Sandy-Die Shrink und ich denke mein 2500k langt bis dahin


----------

